# Stains on teeth through drinking coffee? See what Scott Baio has to say about it!



## cturner7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am a student that has just finished university. Like everyone on here (I'm guessing), I love coffee and can say this great drink got me through my four years there.

However, one thing I don't like about coffee is the stains it leaves on your teeth, making them look yellow and discoloured.

A team of people with many years of experience in the health industry including myself developed a brand new type of teeth whitener that does not work by using bleaches. Instead, it removes the stains caused by food and drink etc, including coffee and whitens your teeth again.

It is also formulated to prevent the stains coming back, so you can continue to enjoy drinking coffee without worrying out it staining your teeth. The ingredients are FDA approved and have been clinically proven!

Try NatureWhite now today - what have you got to lose? Maybe it's something you've never even considered before, or something you have always been aware of when you're drinking coffee.

www.brightersmilescompany.com​
  ​


----------



## cturner7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Buy one get one free this month folks.

What have you got to loose except yellow stained teeth?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd love to see your new business succeed. Two things prevent me from being a customer. 1) Saying you've just finished Uni. Maybe you think that will be perceived positively, but I'd say the opposite is true for most people. I'm not anti-student... I have a masters... but being newly qualified only emphasises your inexperience, which isn't a good selling point. 2) It's all a bit 'double-glazing' if you don't mind me saying. This is my health we're talking about, so I want credible proof that this works... BMA papers etc...

Please take this in the spirit it is intended. Tackle these two issues and you may win more of us over. Good luck


----------



## cturner7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Mike

Thanks for your suggestions. Think you're right about the uni thing; between us all, we have years of experience in the health sector but obviously it isn't put across that way by saying it was developed at uni. Congrats on the masters too, I got the results for my masters last Friday and passed so just ordered gowns etc for graduation day now!

In terms of referencing to journal articles, there is nothing as such in the BMJ as this product focusses more on the dental side of things. That's why we have found an article in the Journal of Clinical Dentistry that proved the effectiveness of one of the main ingredients. The other ingredient is undergoing a lot of research currently, with good results found in the Pharmacognosy Research scientific journal.

Again, thanks for your input - I'll take all your comments on board









All the best,

Chris


----------

